# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  لطفا یاری بکنید ممنون

## Amirali.Khayat

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر من با توجه به رتبم موندم پزشکی زاهدان بزنم یا سبزوار 
من ساکن نیشابور در خراسان رضویم و خوب سبروار خیلی نزدیکتره 
اما مورد دیگه اینه که رتبه علمی دانشگاه زاهدان بهتره نسبت به سبزوار اما خب شهر زاهدان یکمی خوب دربارش نشنیدم (با تمام احترام به دوستان سیستان و بلوچستانی ) حالا اگر میشه برادرانه و خواهرانه کمک کنید ممنون

----------

